# Seven Dust For External Parasite Control?



## Momto5 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok. The farmer down the road after hearing about our lice problem (that I am terrified is going to return) told me next time to just go get some SevenDust and dust the goats with it???
I would call the vet and ask if it wasnt Friday night. Instead I figured I would get just as good an answer here. Anyone done this? I thought sevendust was toxic???
Im new to the goat thing so go easy on me LOL! I am just stressed because poor Peatmoss who is the runt and just got through being banded was the ONLY goat that got lice and after treating him he had a reaction to the lice tx that made his coat thin out. So now I am paranoid that IF the lice come back WHAT am I going to do????Oh the joys of being a goat Mom!!!


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

Um...

Very carefully read the label, then decide if it is something that you would want on your goats.

Personally, I wouldn't use the stuff even as directed, considering that it is a neurotoxin, but to each their own...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have used 7 dust and it has worked fine; however, all my goats were real healthy at the time. (I would be cautious about using any type of insecticide on unhealthy goats.)


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd use a pour on permethrin preparation 1st- 7 dust can really insult a liver- esp. a human liver- and cause liver failure real quick. I can be used, but there are other, better things available.

I use a liquid Snyergized Delice S, the same thing can be used like a dog product on dogs, comes in a gallon jug, lasts a long time.


----------



## Momto5 (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad I asked...I wont even use the stuff on my plants I couldnt imagine using it on goats.Thanks guys.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

DE or diatamasous earth will work for a non chemical alternative but you can get the concentrate permetherin and mix your own spray in a yard sprayer and hose em down, but be fair warned they dont like it one bit.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My gosh! Seven Dust causes liver damage? Why isn't that warning on the package? You can bet I won't be using that again (on anything)!


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a friend who watched an old farmer friend of hers mix up a liquid 7 mixture with his arms- he spent some time sick in the hospital from it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sevin product label:

http://www.entomology.umn.edu/cues/cwlb/labels/SevinSL.pdf


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I would definitely never use Sevin. If it actually says it's toxic on the label, you can be well and truly assured it's toxic. They don't put unnecessary amounts of warnings... That would be bad for business. Or sometime outright lies, as in the case of this product:
http://www.hisltd.co.uk/images/ScottsRoundup1ltr-large.jpg
They were sued for saying it was biodegradable. I don't know why it's still on this bottle.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

C'mon guys. All pesticides are toxic...they are produced to kill something..or deter them. Let's get ourselves a little educated about pesticides.

As a pesticide inspector several years ago, a student who was trespassing on a commercial orchard property saw a bag with a "Lazy L" on it. He reported that "seven" was out there exposed to the elements and all the people who could be contaminated. We had to do an inspector for the alleged crime, and found that the bags were actually Lime, ergo the "lazy L" which he must have read upside down and interpreted it to mean the pesticide.

I know we don't all have backgrounds in pesticides, so I'll just say that "the label is the law." If you plan on using a pesticide do so lawfully, by following the directions about what is can be used for or on...and the amount to use. And just like drugs (that are really human pesticides) most have an affect on the internal organs of bodies since our organs filter out what is not supposed to be there naturally.

End of lecture.


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

Why don't you buy a can of dust made for dairy animals?
My can(don't remember the name) is good for flies, mites, fleas, and lice......
Bought it at TSC and it wasn't that expensive.
It lasts quite a while and you just dust their back....


----------

